# Fat Girl



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

The name says it all. This fatty picked up a big King head with a 20/0 hook from 300 yards out near the Portofino condos. It measured 7'10" and put up a 50 minute fight, which my buddy and I split. She wrestled like an alligator on the shore, making things sporty. 

We also managed a 6' bull shortly after. 

Gear: Penn Senator 9/0, 10' #280 braided wire, 25' weed eater, 250 yards #120 mono, 600 yards of braid. 

All in all, we were excited to be on the water for the first time in 2 months.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Great nurse shark congrats on the nice night of fishing


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang! Looks like you guys had a great night. I'm definitely jealous. Keep slaying 'em!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Another great looking nurse! By far the toughest shark to land and release!! UGLY


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

That's a cool looking shark, well done sir!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL!!! And GREAT pics...

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job on a beautiful nurse.....Congrats!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

awesome shark man


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Some fantastic photos! and a fantastic shark! Way to go man!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Great looking shark! Keep it up man!


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Great looking pics! What a fish!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Ugly 1 said:


> Another great looking nurse! By far the toughest shark to land and release!! UGLY


Really? All the nurse sharks I have caught (5 foot range) felt like a wet rag while reeling them in, but it was on a boat. Maybe they are able to hug the sandbars making it more difficult to reel in.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Did you get pictures of the bull shark also?


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Fat nurse 
bet she had a great personality

:whistling:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Really? All the nurse sharks I have caught (5 foot range) felt like a wet rag while reeling them in, but it was on a boat. Maybe they are able to hug the sandbars making it more difficult to reel in.


the reeling in part is easy.. the landing part is another story.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

The nurse curse. Nice.


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Did you get pictures of the bull shark also?


Here's the bull my buddy landed. The nurse was a fun fight. It pulled hard and consistent, and as soon as it beached started doing an alligator death roll.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I can't say I have ever tried it but a book my son has said nurse sharks are the bedt eating of all sharks. Anybody ever try one.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



minkmaster said:


> I can't say I have ever tried it but a book my son has said nurse sharks are the bedt eating of all sharks. Anybody ever try one.


Nurse sharks are protected, hope nobody has tried then.


----------



## outdooraddict (Jan 2, 2013)

looks like fun!


----------

